# Human Eyesight v. Various Other Animals



## VidThreeNorth (Jun 7, 2018)

This is not really a "photographic" article.  At most it puts our human eyesight into perspective.  But I think many of us are interested in what it has to say:

*"Details that look sharp to people may be blurry to their pets"*


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 7, 2018)

A good read.  Thank you for the link.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 7, 2018)

That would be why my dog's not very impressed when I nail focus!


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jun 7, 2018)

One thing this sort of explains is when cats stalk small birds and mice, they can get really close before they pounce.  I wondered about that.  I guess the mice in particular actually don't "see" the cat if it is moving slowly.  Their eyes are probably worse than rats.


----------



## RowdyRay (Jun 7, 2018)

Interesting. Explains a few things. Except why I can't find my car keys when they are right under my nose on the coffee table.


----------



## ac12 (Jun 11, 2018)

Birds can also see light in the UV spectrum which is invisible to us.


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 11, 2018)

Interesting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rosh4u (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks for such a wonderful share!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 19, 2018)

Nice one, thanks for sharing...


----------

